# Outlook rules (For this machine only)?



## hubie (Aug 28, 2008)

I just transferred MS Outlook from one computer to another. 

Now ALL my rules on the new computer say: "FOR OTHER MACHINE". I manually have to go into each rule and click "For this machine".

I have 4 other computers to upload, is there any way to avoid this without going one by one?


----------



## gurki (Sep 4, 2008)

On the source computer, go to rules wizard and options. You should have an export option for your rules, as well as import option your new computers.


----------



## hubie (Aug 28, 2008)

no need to export/import.

i simply open the PST on the new computer. it already imported all my rules. but all the rules now say "for other machine" and i have to edit each rule...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2008)

I think this is an Outlook feature that will never be fixed. I too am looking for a possible solution to this problem short of finding another client email application or giving up on MS 2007 altogether and using my ISP or some other email server. 

TomJ


----------

